# Journal ADA 60cm cube garden complete rescape Jan 18th 07



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

This tank is about a 17 gallon ADA tank. 60x30x36cm
Lighting: sunlight supply new wave T5HO light 4x24watts
Substrate: ADA Powersand Special and Aquasoil Amazonia Powder
Presurized CO2
Rena XP1 filter

So far I have only set up my hardscape, I am still waiting on the XP1 and a new regulator. Here are some pictures

Pre setup









Powersand Special in place









Aquasoil Powder









Hardscape


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like you're off to a good start! I like the look of your substrate and the contrast with the rocks.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the rocks are too small, they are going to be lost as soon as your plants grow in. Hope this helps.

jB


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Jason I'm not planning on using many tall plants. I want basically a ground cover of HC, lots of erio's, maybe a couple of different polygonum species and ammania bonsai. I want an open look to the tank.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

hey i live in sf too...got that from aquaforest? yea im starting a new tank soon...as well
i suggest getting a little bigger rocks anyway..or atleast a couple more of the largest one you got...
but if u dont it will still probably look great with the HC!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I raised up some of the rocks on the right side. I want them barely showing with the foreground. I'll post more pics when I have the tank up and running.


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Ian, hows that fixture as far as light dissipation and how did you hang it?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Light dissipation is ok, its a little more than I would like however it seems like it should be more than enought light. I made a frame to hang the light, changed out the wire to a frame hanging wire. Also changed the rocks up a little made them stick out of the substrate more.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

started the planting last night


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Looks good. The rocks look like they will stand out better than in the original photo. What are the plants in the very back corners (taller one on the right and really short one in the back left)? Also, what are your plans for fish in this one?

It looks like a great start. It will be interesting to see this one progress. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice, I have a case of penis envy going now..lol
I have ordered the very same tank a few weeks back, cant wait to get it.

Why did you decide to use the AS powder over the more course PS?
Is that Powersand S or M?
and how much soil do you have over the sand? 3" maybe? more.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Polygonum muricatum in the right. On the left is nymphaea micranthra, its the starting of the plant it should get a lot bigger. Craig I used powersand special. As for the soil I used a whole 9L bag for the tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice to see you using some of the rarer plants; rather than reverting to the commonly used ones. 

Do you plan on moving the stem plants behind the focal rock or not?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Nice to see you using some of the rarer plants; rather than reverting to the commonly used ones.
> 
> Do you plan on moving the stem plants behind the focal rock or not?


Not right now, I think basically going to leave that area open. The nympheae should fill in the back corner. I am going to add some other erio species to the tank.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

The new tank looks great! Can't wait to see it grown in. I'll be setting up a new tank soon, do you mind telling me how much the PS and Amazonian substrate cost? I've been thinking about using that instead of Flourite for my substrate.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

PS special was 28, the amazonia powder was 42. The regular I believe is 36.


----------



## Wiggawam (Apr 5, 2005)

Where dide you get that gorgeous tank? I have been looking all over for them. Also if you don't mind spilling the price on it?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

got it from 
Aqua Forest 
1718 Filmore St
San Francisco, CA 94115
415-929-8883
It was about 120 with tax. Give them a call they may be able to ship one to you. I believe only 2 places in the US are selling these tanks.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Update, of all the additional stem plants that I have placed in the tank, the only one I think I am going to keep is the Cuba. I put them in to keep the algae in check. Also placed a pair of rams and 10 cardinals in the tank yesterday. When I looked at the tank this morning I found out the rams have breed. They placed the eggs directly on the aquasoil. 









eggs hard to see on gravel under the ram


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

It will be intresting to see if the rams eggs survive in the soil like that. Keep us posted! Great pics btw


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

the eggs did not survive, I'm having a problem with algae right now. It all started from green water. I'll post pics when the tank starts to turn around.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

update
All the plants were added to deal with a case of algae. I ran the gammit frist green water, then BGA, then diatoms. Its finally looking good now. Once the foreground kicks in more I will take out a lot of the stem plants.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think I can disagree with any choice you made with this tank! Plant choice, fish choice, substrate, the tank itself . . . . . looking really good, despite algae problems!

Do you have a photo of the lights?

How about algae crew? shrimp/oto/SAE?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.specialty-lights.com/960203.html
this is the light I am using. If you still want I can post a piture of it later on tonight. I have an agae clean up crew. I have several cherry shrimp in there, my rams have finally given up interest in them. For 2 weeks of so they were hunting them down. Now they are leaving them alone. I also have several ottos in there, along with 4 pitbull plecos. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Did a rescape, eventually all the stem plants in the background on the right will come out.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks nice. If you don't mind me asking, what are the plants in the foreground on the left?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks great! Is that Eriocaulon cinerium just left of the rotalla mini sp? I want to try a Eriocaulon plant sometime soon. Looks like there are four of them?... I got some minis from Craig a while back too. Its such an interesting small plant. 

I love the rockscape and the L.cuba looks fantastic. Its the first time I've seen your thread planted. For some reason I always like a tank that is planted heavier on the left than one planted heavier on the right side. Very nice.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Jason the plant on the left is Downoi. Betowess the plant is an eriocaulon. Some of them Guang Zhuo and some cinerium, they do look the same though. Thanks for the complements.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

sweet rocks. where you get em?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Got them at a bonsai shop. I believe all the rocks in there were like 7 bucks.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

awesome idea. :O

ive always wanted that type of rock (first saw them used by amano many times) of a japanese garden. never did i think of looking in a japanese garden shop.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Subscribed*

I want to see where this one goes . You have some very hard-to-find plants in your tank, and those cardinals are stunning considering they were new - it takes me a couple months to get the ones from my LFS looking like that. Must be a nice store you have nearby roud:


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

chinaboy1021 said:


> awesome idea. :O
> 
> ive always wanted that type of rock (first saw them used by amano many times) of a japanese garden. never did i think of looking in a japanese garden shop.


Yeah, one of my friends told me about it. I would have never thought of it, if he had not told me.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

unirdna said:


> *Subscribed*
> 
> I want to see where this one goes . You have some very hard-to-find plants in your tank, and those cardinals are stunning considering they were new - it takes me a couple months to get the ones from my LFS looking like that. Must be a nice store you have nearby roud:


Thanks for the complement. One of the LFS here has very nice fish. He acclimates them before he sells them. Some plants are hard to find, I think I may be the only one in the US to have some (and a few people that ordered them with me). The two that come to mind is Hygrophila Pantanal, and hygrophila needle leaf red. I'll be posting more pictures comming up.


----------



## chinchek787 (Aug 28, 2005)

This is probably one of my most favorite aquariums! Oh BTW Aquatouch here in Phoenix sells thoughs tanks, their like $80.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

chinchek787 said:


> This is probably one of my most favorite aquariums! Oh BTW Aquatouch here in Phoenix sells thoughs tanks, their like $80.



Thanks, that is cheap for the tanks. They are like 110 here.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

chinchek787 said:


> This is probably one of my most favorite aquariums! Oh BTW Aquatouch here in Phoenix sells thoughs tanks, their like $80.


Great, now I need to come up with an extra $80+.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

chinchek787 said:


> This is probably one of my most favorite aquariums! Oh BTW Aquatouch here in Phoenix sells thoughs tanks, their like $80.


I doubt that they are actual ADA tanks, is there any way that you can check on that?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Update
Bill (Bharada) came over and made something to hang my lights. Its is not as ghetto anymore.










Here is a closer shot of the tank


----------



## planted86 (Mar 27, 2006)

wow... nice tank!!:fish:

btw wats the power sand special for?? is it a fertiliser???


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

You better get rid of that plant in the back left of the tank. I had one once and it grew 6 inches in one day. It grows way too fast.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

trckrunrmike said:


> You better get rid of that plant in the back left of the tank. I had one once and it grew 6 inches in one day. It grows way too fast.


Its hottonia palustris. It has not been growing very fast. You might be talking about something else. Maybe wisteria or watersprite.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

planted86 said:


> wow... nice tank!!:fish:
> 
> btw wats the power sand special for?? is it a fertiliser???


Powersand has some kind of fertilizer in it. Its not really necessary. But since this was my first ada set up I wanted to try it.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Looking great, like a spring garden! What is the red plant (looks like a Ludwegia or rotalla) on the back right above the lotus? If you get a little Hydor inline that would be nice. Do you have to use RO water there in S.F.? Looks like you said "bye" to the cuba...


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

That is ludwigia sp guinea. No RO water. Plain tap. The water is pretty soft out of the tap, and the aquasoil helps a lot too. The cuba was way to much trouble it was seriously doubling by the day (well maybe every few days).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice looking tank Ian, looks like you have a nice bunch of rare plants growing in that tank. I'm suprised how many downois you have, how many did you started out with? I got 2 plants from Rupey about a month ago and now I am up to about 4 decent size plants while 2 of them are shooting off new baby plants. 

The HC looks really nice, just needs some time to fill in. Ever think about adding a background?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

John look at the first page. I started off with about 3 decent size downois, and 3 plantlets less then 2 months ago. They all turned into that. When you say background, do you mean something like a black background covering? That may be something to do, but possibly in a light color.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

rams bred again. This time there is a ton of eggs


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Those are some beautiful rams.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah I got them from a LFS that breeds their own rams.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Eggs look fertile and healthy roud:. Good luck (if you want hundreds of rams, that is ).


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, that has to be the most beautiful Ram I have ever seen. Do you feed them those CA Black worms?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Seriously, it looks like you have a freakin' blacklight in your aquarium. Your neons, rams, and plants have so much neon color. amazing.

I'm also curious what you are feeding.

Also, how many spawns is this for your pair? Mine are on the 3rd, and hopefully I don't come home to rams with bellies full-of-eggs!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I feed them a mixture of things. CA blackworms, freeze dried blood worms, and garlic spirulina flakes (froms kensfish.com). They like the blackworms and the freeze dried blood worms the best of course. Thanks for all the complements. Ernie this is the second time that they have bred. Hopefully I do get some babies out of this one too.


----------



## rbittman (Jan 3, 2006)

Ian, your tank is beautiful and it is so inspiring to see these journals develop!
You said: Powersand has some kind of fertilizer in it. Its not really necessary. But since this was my first ada set up I wanted to try it.

So, it's been another month, do you still feel the Power sand is not necessary, or do you like it now? I am wondering if the hype about how it makes for better circulation in the lower part of the substrate may have some merit. The Aquasoil alone may be pretty well packed.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Man your tank is FRIKIN AWESOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the layout, and the Danoi(sp?) is KILLER!!! It is one of my favorite plants! You have the sweetest plants! I want many of the plants you have in your tank! Being in Central Texas I have water that is basicly liquid rock, so I use r/o, but I still have problems! I WISH we had water here like yours! !!


Keep up the GREAT WORK!! And KEEP the pics comming as well!! PLEASE!!:icon_excl 

Drew


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

rbittman said:


> Ian, your tank is beautiful and it is so inspiring to see these journals develop!
> You said: Powersand has some kind of fertilizer in it. Its not really necessary. But since this was my first ada set up I wanted to try it.
> 
> So, it's been another month, do you still feel the Power sand is not necessary, or do you like it now? I am wondering if the hype about how it makes for better circulation in the lower part of the substrate may have some merit. The Aquasoil alone may be pretty well packed.


Thanks. I do not think power sand is necessary. The only downfall to it is that when you up root plants the pumice comes up and is not the most attractive. I have heard of people placing a stainless steel mesh over the power sand to keep it down. If I had to do it again I would go with regular aquasoil not the powder version though.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Man your tank is FRIKIN AWESOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the layout, and the Danoi(sp?) is KILLER!!! It is one of my favorite plants! You have the sweetest plants! I want many of the plants you have in your tank! Being in Central Texas I have water that is basicly liquid rock, so I use r/o, but I still have problems! I WISH we had water here like yours! !!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complements. I have changed the tank up a bit I will post up some pictures later. You should really try aquasoil to grow these plants. You can get it pretty cheap from adgshop.com
The downoi is a cool little plant. I recently replanted many of them so it is not as full.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*Update?*

Update on the ADA? Did the rams eggs make it?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Eggs did not hatch. But here is an update.


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Excellent, now if only a few branchs were in there, dividing the foreground, midground, and background.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, I know its a jungle in there now. All my rocks have disappeared haha. Wood would be nice, just need to find the right kind.


----------



## heavyD (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful. Have you thought about using the old black wood from ADA? I know that the ADG in Houston carries it. You can see it on their website. It looks incredible. I saw some at the Dallas Ft worth APC meeting last week. I live in Dallas and I am hoping to get down to Houston in a week or so to buy one of those ADA tanks, substrate, black wood, etc. Just curious, it looks like you pulled the HC and moved more downii in? Man, I am dying trying to get large areas of HC to grow. High lights, low lights, different fert regimens, blah, blah, blah.. That stuff is truly like watching grass grow before it takes off. Anyway, your tank has been very fun to watch. I am hopeful to post a journal like this. It's a neat thing to do for everyone that likes to watch... 
Darrell


----------



## davej (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Tank, I was wondering what that pink bamboo like plant on the left is called.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

great scape! there's a lot of color contrast.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, the plant on the left hand side is Polygonum sp Sao Paolo. I took out the HC b/c I could not get it to grow in the powder version of Aquasoil. It grows well for me in the normal version of aquasoil. I have thought about the black wood. Maybe in the near future. I want to pick up some lily pipes for my new 120cm ada tank. Not sure when I am going to set that one up.


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> yeah I got them from a LFS that breeds their own rams.


If you don't mind my asking, what store? I'd love to pick up a pair of rams that look even close to that beautiful!

wonderful tank.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its fairy lake discus, around 16th and clement I believe.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

davej,

What is your foreground plant? The one with the green wavey leaves. 

Thanks!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

some kind of hardscape addition would look nice.


----------



## bioch (Oct 1, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Its fairy lake discus, around 16th and clement I believe.


6th AVE and Clement.


----------



## TimT (May 19, 2006)

Great tank with interesting plants! 

Almost all the plants have been named by now, except the one i'm curius about 

What is this plant? 









Is it bacopa c. or ammania "bonsai" or something else????

Thanks.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

That's the ammania bonsai


----------



## ikaikah (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the tank looks amazing


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

wow thats a really nice tank.


----------



## chinchek787 (Aug 28, 2005)

co2 said:


> I doubt that they are actual ADA tanks, is there any way that you can check on that?



Yeah, it says ADA right on the side along with all the other ADA products they carry :hihi:


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Man, I have doubts also. I dont see how it's possible for a shop to sell the tank at that price. Now, I am not saying you are lying but I find it hard to believe that a real ADA 60cm tank would be so little. Specially factoring in the shipping that stores have to pay to get them. I am working with a store to try and get ADA stuff in, so I find it impossible knowing the current 2 suppliers in the US.


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi. Beautifull tank. Can you elaborate (pics) on how the lights are hanged. Thanks


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Newly rescaped, brandnew everything. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm not wild about the hardscape, but we'll see once the plants grow in.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

you should bury the heater. HAHAHHAHAH 

looks good. im digging the smooth rocks.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks better in person. Can't wait till the HC fills in though. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

hmmm I was always a fan of the rocks you previously had. I think river rocks are too smooth and plain, but that's only a personal preference. This scape definately looks a lot more open, I think your last one had too much going on in it with so many different plants. The HC will look awesome, the contrast between nice clean grey rocks and bright green HC is without a doubt my favorite look in a tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Martin Schellinck said:


> hmmm I was always a fan of the rocks you previously had. I think river rocks are too smooth and plain, but that's only a personal preference.


Personal preference is what art is all about though-- that is, people's feelings regarding art. A preference is not something you put the word "only" before imo-- they are important.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I like where you are going, those are the best river rocks I've ever seen very natural looking! I think they're underestimated this should be a great scape when it fills out!

-Andrew


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I like the smooth rocks a lot! Just because they aren't as conventional as "non-smooth" rocks doesn't mean that they can't work as good if not better. It will surely be original and I think it will look great once everything is filled in. I've happened to see rivers with smooth rocks and plants, so its not like they are not in nature (it seems like nature is what people are trying to recreate these days - ). Anyways, I cannot wait to see this tank filled in! Good Luck!


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

chinchek787 said:


> Yeah, it says ADA right on the side along with all the other ADA products they carry :hihi:


I was under the impression that there was only 2 ADA sellers in the US, AF and ADG. Who is this other shop?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the rocks. Jeff and Mike did a neat scape with smooth rocks.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I like the rocks myself a lot. Always wanted to do a tank with smooth rocks. Its finally done. Hand picked them at the same stone yard that I got the rocks for the 120cm tank. These were a little more expensive about 8 bucks for 2 times the rocks that you see.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I suppose my initial comment on the rocks was based on a rushed critique. Upon lookings at your tank again I have to agree it does look good.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm all for breaking barriers, experimenting, and using different materials-- but only so far as I, as an artist, have reasons for my decisions. I don't break convention just for the sake of it. My choice is concious, and getting at something that is my goal, that is important for the piece.

My opinion:

What I see before me is a simple iwagumi. I don't get a sense that the smoothness of the rocks does much to add to it. The planting doesn't give me any special direction or help me understand the rock choices either. In short, the choice of smooth rocks doesn't really take me anywhere, or tell me anything about Ian's intent, or give any special feeling. 

It also feels a bit unnatural. Such smooth stones are only found by running water, so round stones would immediately take me to a river or similar locale in my mind.. But normally in such places there would be many more stones, smaller ones as well. Also, the planting choices don't work well with that theme imo. HC and eriocalea strike me as more pond/slow-water plants though I'm not sure if that's true. In any case, these types of plants make the lay out "sit still" for me. Especially a carpet of . . . well, of anything . . . will make the lay out feel like one is standing in one place in a field-- not in moving water. Plants like Mosses, liverworts, ferns and hydrocotyles deliver more of a sense of movement. Stems that can remind one of trees that grow by rivers also can help build that type of illusion.

In short, the piece lacks direction, motivation. I guess the big question to be answered is, "why?" This'll sound cliche but, what's the purpose here?


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

The boulders look interesting, in that they are different to what one normally associates with iwagumi. An Oliver Knott's AGA 2006 entry used smooth rocks too. 

I have one concern though. Your massive reduction in plant bio-mass may lead to algae issues.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is an updated picture, sorry about all the equipment. Too lazy to take it out.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

lookin better after 10 days...


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

is there co2 in there?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

External co2 reactor. I am supprised on how much better it is looking in 10 days as well. I did change one thing in there though. Who can guess it first?


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

you put even more equipment in, took out 1 small spiky plant on the left?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

ianiwane, where did you buy your HC? It's looking great and I have thought a lot about a suitable foreground plant for my upcoming 50 gallon. Did you buy it from aqua forest?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

sNApple said:


> you put even more equipment in, took out 1 small spiky plant on the left?


nope the 2nd plant is still in, just hidden by the angle of the picture. I changed the hardscape.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> ianiwane, where did you buy your HC? It's looking great and I have thought a lot about a suitable foreground plant for my upcoming 50 gallon. Did you buy it from aqua forest?


I actually grew it out. Although AF may have some right now.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

ian any updates im going to order a 60p from AF and Im going to use t5's also. or a 150MH T5 combo. would this be too much for a 18gal tank?:icon_idea


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

Those pink and orange hues in the plants are great. 

I'm thinking about using the powder version of the AS for a few 2g and a 7g tank just for looks. Seeing as how you have experience using both versions of AS as a primary substrate, what would you say are the pluses and minuses on each side?


----------



## Jackal870 (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow Ian, inspiration! thats all I have to say. thank you for the journal!


----------



## aquagardener (Aug 2, 2007)

the tank is looking good. looking foward to seeing it when it grows in.

you changed the angle of the smaller rock

I'm jealous of the range of plants you have I'm finding many plants hard to find in the UK

Tom


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

update??????


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

ditto, we need updates.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry guys the tank was traded away to a friend for some coral haha.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

AWWW Traitor!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I am and it sucks. I spend more move money sometimes in a week on my reef tank then I typically did in a year on my planted tank. haha


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

WOW, I know next to nothing about reef tanks, what makes them so much more expensive. They sure are pretty, I hope to try my hand at them someday


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

The livestock is the most expensive thing. Coral can cost crazy amounts of money.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Kill the infidel!


----------

